# Springtails harrasing frogs??



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently set up a 20 gallon terrarium for three sub-adult D.t. citronellas. I guess some springtails (probably Collembola or Achorutes) came with the plantings from another tank and caused a super bloom of these super tiny guys. Though the frogs did eat some of them, they were being driven crazy and spent most of the time climbing the walls. Moved into new accommodations, the frogs seem to be doing better.

So the question, do springtails pose a threat when overgrown in the terrarium and, if so, what are the recommended treatments that can knock down their numbers? I have heard of using a garlic-based spray and also using insecticidal soap, but not specifically with PDFs. I'd appreciate any suggestions anyone might have. Thanks, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Moving was the best option for the immediate future. The danger is that the frogs can get stressed to the point that they will not recover. If you do not want them do a search for CO2 / dry ice treatment. You can also try putting a few small cups on their sides with some fish flake food on them and removing them when they climb in to feed.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I would try adding a lot of leaf litter. The springtails will settle down under the layers and not bug the frogs nearly as much. I sometimes am a bit scared at how many springs have grown in my litter in the quarantine/froglet tubs with some of my pum forglet/juvis, but they also seem to like to settle in under the litter with the mass of the springs so I don't worry all that much any more. I'd be much more worried if they did not have them there to munch on at will.

Rich


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. Adding a dense layer of oak leaf litter worked great!! Richard.


----------

